# The best gun for home defense



## whitehall

First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

whitehall said:


> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.



The best self-defense weapon for the home is whatever one is comfortable and proficient with.   

For me in the home its a Colt 1911  perfectly safe in condition 1 and ready to use with a quick flick of the safety. It chambers a highly effective round on a reliable and manageable platform. 

For those of us in rural areas who need to defend our property outside of the home, such as during a tropical storm/hurricane, an AK or SKS is the perfect weapon; both also chamber an effective round, are utterly reliable, and as used only at short range, accuracy is not an issue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

An 870 with a just over legal barrel length. And of course 5 rounds of buckshot in the gun and five more on the stock.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best self-defense weapon for the home is whatever one is comfortable and proficient with.
> 
> For me in the home its a Colt 1911  perfectly safe in condition 1 and ready to use with a quick flick of the safety. It chambers a highly effective round on a reliable and manageable platform.
> 
> For those of us in rural areas who need to defend our property outside of the home, such as during a tropical storm/hurricane, an AK or SKS is the perfect weapon; both also chamber an effective round, are utterly reliable, and as used only at short range, accuracy is not an issue.
Click to expand...


  I've always looked at ARs and AKs as the "Oh shit it's bad" guns. In other words I'm not likely to break it out for home defense. 
  Protecting your property from looters would be one of those "Oh shit it's bad" moments for sure. Gotta have that extra mag capacity for groups of looters.


----------



## whitehall

There are different standards for home defense. It might seem sexist but I like the revolver because it's easy for a woman to use. There are no safeties to worry about or checking whether or not a round is chambered and no clack clack noise when you need to make sure it's ready to fire. A revolver has a nice 12 pound double action pull so there are no wild rounds going off and it's easy to conceal in a pocket. Looters and biker gangs are a different animal, a semi auto mild recoil SKS might be the ticket.


----------



## eflatminor

whitehall said:


> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.



Well, I was going to address your question about which is the best HD firearm, but it's clear you're a revolver guy...which is cool.  They're a fine choice.  But which one...

Personally, I'm not a fan of the "Judge".  For me, it would make a fine snake gun for horse riders out West, but if I was to choose a revolver for a home defense weapon, it would be this one:

Smith & Wesson 327 TRR8 Revolver - Article - POLICE Magazine

It's designed for HD and for the SWAT guy that first goes through the door holding the shield.  A semi-auto in his hands would end up tossing empty cases into the guys behind him, and because he's holding the sidearm up against the side of the shield, that shield may impede the slide action of a semi-auto.

I like that it's designed to attach a light and/or laser under the barrel, while the top can take traditional sites or wide-view red 'dot' aiming systems designed for close quarters combat.  

It's really cool HD revolver, IMO.  I would choose .357 mag for the caliber.


----------



## whitehall

eflatminor said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to address your question about which is the best HD firearm, but it's clear you're a revolver guy...which is cool.  They're a fine choice.  But which one...
> 
> Personally, I'm not a fan of the "Judge".  For me, it would make a fine snake gun for horse riders out West, but if I was to choose a revolver for a home defense weapon, it would be this one:
> 
> Smith & Wesson 327 TRR8 Revolver - Article - POLICE Magazine
> 
> It's designed for HD and for the SWAT guy that first goes through the door holding the shield.  A semi-auto in his hands would end up tossing empty cases into the guys behind him, and because he's holding the sidearm up against the side of the shield, that shield may impede the slide action of a semi-auto.
> 
> I like that it's designed to attach a light and/or laser under the barrel, while the top can take traditional sites or wide-view red 'dot' aiming systems designed for close quarters combat.
> 
> It's really cool HD revolver, IMO.  I would choose .357 mag for the caliber.
Click to expand...


What you need in a home defense situation is to hit the target rather than a kill shot. The .357 is too much gun and in a panic situation you probably wouldn't even see the laser dot. I wouldn't hang my hat on a blast from a hand held 410 but it's an attention getter and probably would halt an assault and if the next cylinder is loaded with a .45 you have what you need.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Amazing that Clayton prefers a set of weapons he openly defends people that want to ban them.

I have no handguns anymore. My daughter lost my 9mm. I do have an M1 Garand and an M1 carbine with 1100 rounds for the carbine and about a thousand for the Garand with 25 loaded clips. I have 4 30 round mags 4 15 round mags a 10 round and a 5 round mag for the carbine but those are not loaded as the spring would wear out. I keep 50 rounds and several magazines on my computer desk.

But my weapons are not stored in an easy to reach spot right now, they are in the closet with a large Jewelry cabinet blocking one door.

No crime here right now hell I don't even usually lock my door at night.

My paranoia and suicidal thoughts make it a good idea to not fuel those thoughts with ready to hand weapons. But at the same time I HAVE to have them available so I compromise.

As long as I have geodon my suicidal thoughts are under complete control. They are there every day but not at any stage I would act on, just a wish I was dead but the family depends on me type deal.

Haven't tried to purchase a handgun because in 99 I attempted suicide and the Local Sheriff knows it, not sure if he would approve my hand gun permit or not. I can buy long guns though, just don't have the need or the money for anything.

Part of buying a weapon includes enough material and ammo to make it useful if ,as my delusional thinking keeps me going on, the end of society.


----------



## eflatminor

whitehall said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to address your question about which is the best HD firearm, but it's clear you're a revolver guy...which is cool.  They're a fine choice.  But which one...
> 
> Personally, I'm not a fan of the "Judge".  For me, it would make a fine snake gun for horse riders out West, but if I was to choose a revolver for a home defense weapon, it would be this one:
> 
> Smith & Wesson 327 TRR8 Revolver - Article - POLICE Magazine
> 
> It's designed for HD and for the SWAT guy that first goes through the door holding the shield.  A semi-auto in his hands would end up tossing empty cases into the guys behind him, and because he's holding the sidearm up against the side of the shield, that shield may impede the slide action of a semi-auto.
> 
> I like that it's designed to attach a light and/or laser under the barrel, while the top can take traditional sites or wide-view red 'dot' aiming systems designed for close quarters combat.
> 
> It's really cool HD revolver, IMO.  I would choose .357 mag for the caliber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you need in a home defense situation is to hit the target rather than a kill shot. The .357 is too much gun and in a panic situation you probably wouldn't even see the laser dot. I wouldn't hang my hat on a blast from a hand held 410 but it's an attention getter and probably would halt an assault and if the next cylinder is loaded with a .45 you have what you need.
Click to expand...


I strongly disagree with everything you've written there, but no matter, you asked for advice, you can reject it.


----------



## Sallow

12 gauge shotgun and a big dog are best for home defense. If the barking doesn't dissuade a break in..then the clac clac of the 12 gauge definitely will.

No need to even shoot.


----------



## hortysir

What ever you choose it has to be readily available to do any good.
That's why a security system and a good dog are your best first options.

My .380 stays either tucked just under my mattress or under the center armrest of my truck.

If we're just chilling and watching TV when a home-invasion occurred, I'd never get to a gun in time


----------



## Ringel05

Best home defense?  I have claymores and foo gas hidden in the walls with infrared triggers.  Just remember to deactivate the sensors if ya get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom.


----------



## martybegan

Sallow said:


> 12 gauge shotgun and a big dog are best for home defense. If the barking doesn't dissuade a break in..then the clac clac of the 12 gauge definitely will.
> 
> No need to even shoot.



Or you just warned an intruder you are armed, and if the intruder is armed then he may just start top open fire indiscriminately.


----------



## AquaAthena

whitehall said:


> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.



If I lived in a crime-ridden area, or an isolated house on acreage, I would want two of those. One in my nightstand drawer and one next to my favorite chair in the living room. As a woman living alone, that, plus any sized dog, would make me feel secure. Of course I would have some training in hand gun use, behind me. 

I used to target practice with skill,  but was more accurate with a rifle than a handgun. 

When I rode my horse in secluded areas, I wore a .22 caliber pistol strapped around my waist, where it was visible. That made me feel secure.


----------



## Glensather

I prefer shotguns. I have one loaded with 3 birdshot rounds and 2 slugs. If the birdshot doesn't scare them off, then the slugs will.

As a backup I have a revolver, six-shooter .357 . They've served me just fine so far, see no reason to upgrade.


----------



## chikenwing

The best gun for home defense is the one you can get your hands on when you need it,not locked in a vault,unloaded with a trigger lock.


----------



## there4eyeM

Glensather said:


> I prefer shotguns. I have one loaded with 3 birdshot rounds and 2 slugs. If the birdshot doesn't scare them off, then the slugs will.
> 
> As a backup I have a revolver, six-shooter .357 . They've served me just fine so far, see no reason to upgrade.



This is what I was going to say. I liked my .357, but the shotgun can fire so many different rounds that it makes a very effective general firearm. I like that revolvers don't jam, and anything more powerful than a .357 is just excess, but a .25 in a stocking can be a deadly last resort.


----------



## Sallow

martybegan said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 gauge shotgun and a big dog are best for home defense. If the barking doesn't dissuade a break in..then the clac clac of the 12 gauge definitely will.
> 
> No need to even shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you just warned an intruder you are armed, and if the intruder is armed then he may just start top open fire indiscriminately.
Click to expand...




Yes..just what every "intruder" wants..a gun battle.


----------



## yidnar

i own a an Ak 47 for home defense ..very  reliable with plenty of knock down power .


----------



## chikenwing

Sallow said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 gauge shotgun and a big dog are best for home defense. If the barking doesn't dissuade a break in..then the clac clac of the 12 gauge definitely will.
> 
> No need to even shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you just warned an intruder you are armed, and if the intruder is armed then he may just start top open fire indiscriminately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..just what every "intruder" wants..a gun battle.
Click to expand...


Someone that is willing to enter your home,very likely knowing your there,and you want to second guess them,good luck with that.


----------



## yidnar

Sallow said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 gauge shotgun and a big dog are best for home defense. If the barking doesn't dissuade a break in..then the clac clac of the 12 gauge definitely will.
> 
> No need to even shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you just warned an intruder you are armed, and if the intruder is armed then he may just start top open fire indiscriminately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..just what every "intruder" wants..a gun battle.
Click to expand...

if he has a gun and he is breaking into your home he is ready to use it.


----------



## chikenwing

Glensather said:


> I prefer shotguns. I have one loaded with 3 birdshot rounds and 2 slugs. If the birdshot doesn't scare them off, then the slugs will.
> 
> As a backup I have a revolver, six-shooter .357 . They've served me just fine so far, see no reason to upgrade.



Thats the set up the wife is comfortable with,#4 then a slug then more #4's and a slug,at night in the dark,its a frightful thing to touch off a 12ga.But then criminals are generally bold type of people.


----------



## Skull Pilot

chikenwing said:


> Glensather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer shotguns. I have one loaded with 3 birdshot rounds and 2 slugs. If the birdshot doesn't scare them off, then the slugs will.
> 
> As a backup I have a revolver, six-shooter .357 . They've served me just fine so far, see no reason to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the set up the wife is comfortable with,#4 then a slug then more #4's and a slug,at night in the dark,its a frightful thing to touch off a 12ga.But then criminals are generally bold type of people.
Click to expand...


I have some shells loaded with rock salt and bird shot that I use as a first shell in my 12 gauge. If that won't stop someone in their tracks the second round of buckshot will


----------



## there4eyeM

chikenwing said:


> Glensather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer shotguns. I have one loaded with 3 birdshot rounds and 2 slugs. If the birdshot doesn't scare them off, then the slugs will.
> 
> As a backup I have a revolver, six-shooter .357 . They've served me just fine so far, see no reason to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the set up the wife is comfortable with,#4 then a slug then more #4's and a slug,at night in the dark,its a frightful thing to touch off a 12ga.But then criminals are generally bold type of people.
Click to expand...


You think? Seems to me the majority are rather cowardly, with the important exceptions, of course. They mostly seek an easy touch, and the sound of a pump isn't reassuring on that point.

If it were just a matter of losing stuff, I'm sure I'd hesitate to fire on someone. However, if I truly feared for those I love, I might just shoot first and not ask any questions later, just make a statement; 'Of course, officer, I warned him first'.


----------



## chikenwing

there4eyeM said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glensather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer shotguns. I have one loaded with 3 birdshot rounds and 2 slugs. If the birdshot doesn't scare them off, then the slugs will.
> 
> As a backup I have a revolver, six-shooter .357 . They've served me just fine so far, see no reason to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the set up the wife is comfortable with,#4 then a slug then more #4's and a slug,at night in the dark,its a frightful thing to touch off a 12ga.But then criminals are generally bold type of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think? Seems to me the majority are rather cowardly, with the important exceptions, of course. They mostly seek an easy touch, and the sound of a pump isn't reassuring on that point.
> 
> If it were just a matter of losing stuff, I'm sure I'd hesitate to fire on someone. However, if I truly feared for those I love, I might just shoot first and not ask any questions later, just make a statement; 'Of course, officer, I warned him first'.
Click to expand...


True enough,but at night in the dark,they most likely know your there,its not time for second guessing their temperament. Hope it never happens,most likely won't,don't think about it much,but after 2 break in attempts she got twitchy and wanted some reassurance.

Damn good shot also.


----------



## mamooth

20-gauge shotgun, youth model, with #3 buckshot load.

Yeah, it's often considered a lady's gun, but that's the point. A woman can use it comfortably, the small length helps in hallways, it has plenty of kill power at household range, but not enough to overpenetrate and kill the neighbors. And it's cheap.

You really also want to consider what happens after the shooting. The more flashy your gun is, the more likely that a prosecutor will be presenting the case to the jury about how you're a gun-happy rambo.

A CCW weapon should be a vanilla type handgun. .38 special, 9mm, .40 S&W. Walk around with a .44 magnum, and you are so screwed. And do not modify the trigger in any way.

Any shotgun should be as not-scary looking as possible. Nothing black, no pistol grips, no laser sights. That plain little 20 gauge is perfect. It's as not-macho as it gets.

You don't even want to think about using something with "AR" or "AK" in the name. May as well just plead guilty and walk into a cell.

"Better judged by 12 than carried by 6"? Not quite. The key is to plan ahead, so that you're neither carried by 6 or judged by 12.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

sawed off shotgun.  Hard to miss when shooting down the hall.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

HereWeGoAgain said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best self-defense weapon for the home is whatever one is comfortable and proficient with.
> 
> For me in the home its a Colt 1911  perfectly safe in condition 1 and ready to use with a quick flick of the safety. It chambers a highly effective round on a reliable and manageable platform.
> 
> For those of us in rural areas who need to defend our property outside of the home, such as during a tropical storm/hurricane, an AK or SKS is the perfect weapon; both also chamber an effective round, are utterly reliable, and as used only at short range, accuracy is not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always looked at ARs and AKs as the "Oh shit it's bad" guns. In other words I'm not likely to break it out for home defense.
> Protecting your property from looters would be one of those "Oh shit it's bad" moments for sure. Gotta have that extra mag capacity for groups of looters.
Click to expand...


Here in Hurricane Alley, out in the middle of nowhere, when the sheriffs department is dealing with looters, downed power lines, and dead stoplights, dont bother calling 911 because you heard a noise. 

Usually the sight and sound of an AK bolt being cycled will do the trick. 

You get the same effect with a 1911 chambering a round, nothing else sounds like it, and will likely be enough to clear the house of unwanted guests.


----------



## martybegan

Sallow said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 gauge shotgun and a big dog are best for home defense. If the barking doesn't dissuade a break in..then the clac clac of the 12 gauge definitely will.
> 
> No need to even shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you just warned an intruder you are armed, and if the intruder is armed then he may just start top open fire indiscriminately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..just what every "intruder" wants..a gun battle.
Click to expand...


Considering you are dealing with someone entering a house to steal something, you are probably not dealing with someone who is very rational, or in a thinking mood. 

They may also be strung out on something.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

You just cant beat a shorty shotgun for home defense. It wont go through as many walls as a high powered rifle. Obviously not as big an issue if you live in the boonies.
  The range is perfect for household use. 
And the best part.....you hit someone center mass with buckshot and it's over. It's like being hit with a 38.....nine times. Nothing else can put that much lead downrange that fast. 
 The only drawback would be the limited ammo capacity. But considering I'll be lying in wait for the first fool,I'm unlikely to miss. And if there is a second guy I'm pretty sure seeing his buddies insides on the outside will make him think twice before proceeding,so limited ammo shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## GHook93

I am a fan of my Springfield xdm 9mm. Highly accurate and 19 shots!


----------



## editec

I'd like something that vaporizes the unwanted guest completely so there's no bloody (or legal) mess to clean up afterwards.


----------



## earlycuyler

Ringel05 said:


> Best home defense?  I have claymores and foo gas hidden in the walls with infrared triggers.  Just remember to deactivate the sensors if ya get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom.



I have an attack T-Rex and a Lahti anti tank rifle






All kidding aside, The shot gun. Your average thug does not want to deal with home owner armed or not, but if it comes to stopping a fight now at "inside the house range" the 20, 0r 12 gauge with buck shot is pretty unbeatable.


----------



## Ringel05

earlycuyler said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best home defense?  I have claymores and foo gas hidden in the walls with infrared triggers.  Just remember to deactivate the sensors if ya get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an attack T-Rex and a Lahti anti tank rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, The shot gun. Your average thug does not want to deal with home owner armed or not, but if it comes to stopping a fight now at "inside the house range" the 20, 0r 12 gauge with buck shot is pretty unbeatable.
Click to expand...

Rexie?  Better not be my Rexie.  He got loose from the back yard a few thousand years ago and I haven't seen him since.


----------



## Ringel05

Street sweeper....... Never miss a perp again......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Street sweeper....... Never miss a perp again......



Nice..but I would prefer this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8]AA-12 Fully Automatic Shotgun!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

earlycuyler said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best home defense?  I have claymores and foo gas hidden in the walls with infrared triggers.  Just remember to deactivate the sensors if ya get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an attack T-Rex and a Lahti anti tank rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, The shot gun. Your average thug does not want to deal with home owner armed or not, but if it comes to stopping a fight now at "inside the house range" the 20, 0r 12 gauge with buck shot is pretty unbeatable.
Click to expand...


I like my Saiga (20 round 12 g barrel), but it's impractical to keep in my room! The Springfield xdm does just fine!


----------



## GHook93

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Street sweeper....... Never miss a perp again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..but I would prefer this one.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8]AA-12 Fully Automatic Shotgun!!! - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Interesting seeing a Russia brag about the AMERICAN MADE AA12! Badest gun out there. Too bad it's illegal to own.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

GHook93 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Street sweeper....... Never miss a perp again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..but I would prefer this one.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8]AA-12 Fully Automatic Shotgun!!! - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting seeing a Russia brag about the AMERICAN MADE AA12! Badest gun out there. Too bad it's illegal to own.
Click to expand...


  He's not really Russian.  And it's not illegal as long as you have a class III license.


----------



## tjvh

whitehall said:


> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.



The best gun for home defense?? All of the above.


----------



## tjvh




----------



## Politico

Anything that can send 100 baby killers...err I mean rounds downrange fast.


----------



## whitehall

Good luck jokers and congrats to dirty tricksters. Let's hope you can call 911 in time and you don't kill the LOL down the block with your video game fantasies.


----------



## Ringel05

whitehall said:


> Good luck jokers and congrats to dirty tricksters. Let's hope you can call 911 in time and you don't kill the LOL down the block with your video game fantasies.


----------



## FuzzyCat

The best gun for home defense is one you are comfortable with and proficient with!
My .357 goes with me when I drive.  The .22 I carry when outside working (acreage).  The 9mm is in the house & handy at all times...if not, there is a long gun handy any place in the house!


----------



## asaratis

editec said:


> I'd like something that vaporizes the unwanted guest completely so there's no bloody (or legal) mess to clean up afterwards.



The best is whatever suits you best...or whatever shoots for you best.  I have several:

Taurus Judge (poly frame) .45 cal/.410 ga 2.5 inch

Bond Arms Snake Slayer II .45 cal/.410 ga 3 inch

Ruger New Vaquero .45 cal

Smith & Wesson M&P40 .40 cal

Henry Mare's Leg .45 cal


I practice with each...never can tell which one I'll be closest to when a need comes along.   I have a friend getting me a thousand rounds of ammo next week.


----------



## Smilodonfatalis

asaratis said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like something that vaporizes the unwanted guest completely so there's no bloody (or legal) mess to clean up afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best is whatever suits you best...or whatever shoots for you best.  I have several:
> 
> Taurus Judge (poly frame) .45 cal/.410 ga 2.5 inch
> 
> Bond Arms Snake Slayer II .45 cal/.410 ga 3 inch
> 
> Ruger New Vaquero .45 cal
> 
> Smith & Wesson M&P40 .40 cal
> 
> Henry Mare's Leg .45 cal
> 
> 
> I practice with each...never can tell which one I'll be closest to when a need comes along.   I have a friend getting me a thousand rounds of ammo next week.
Click to expand...


The best gun for home defense is no gun.

Statistics show that gun-owners are 3.5 times more likely to die of gun shot wounds than non gun-owners.


----------



## whitehall

The Tauris Judge is the most innovative handgun in 150 years. Probably the best all around home defense weapon.


----------



## Politico

Smilodonfatalis said:


> The best gun for home defense is no gun.
> 
> Statistics show that gun-owners are 3.5 times more likely to die of gun shot wounds than non gun-owners.



You hate guns we get it. The OP didn't ask for a Leftytoon agenda.


----------



## Missourian

I have other pistols available,  but 90% of the time I choose a 22lr 9 shot revolver.

I know,  it's not sexy,  and it won't take down a water buffalo,  but I can make a pretty good case for my choice.

1)  I practice with it...a lot.  Ammunition is cheap and I have plenty of it and it's fun.  This is key.

2)  Reduced likelihood of over penetration...I live in town,  I don't want to shoot my own family or the neighbors with rounds that easily penetrate walls.  Chance are very good that no 22LR bullets will leave the house.

3)  Time on target...With a 22LR,  the limited recoil allows multiple on target shots in minimum time.


----------



## eagle1462010

[/IMG]


----------



## Zona

whitehall said:


> First of all the term "home defense" is pretty broad. Let's say a person is qualified and wants a weapon to defend his family against the crazy who might come knocking on his door at 3 AM. A shotgun would be intimidating enough but it is unwieldy  and hard to get to in an emergency. A handgun seems to be ideal for late night emergencies but I personally favor a wheel gun (revolver). You don't need to check a safety or feed a magazine or see if there is one in the chamber. The Tauris "judge" revolver is ideal. A revolver that can shoot a .45 or a 410 shotgun shell.



Sweet.


----------



## Zona

yidnar said:


> i own a an Ak 47 for home defense ..very  reliable with plenty of knock down power .



Is your penis inverted?


----------



## whitehall

Missourian said:


> I have other pistols available,  but 90% of the time I choose a 22lr 9 shot revolver.
> 
> I know,  it's not sexy,  and it won't take down a water buffalo,  but I can make a pretty good case for my choice.
> 
> 1)  I practice with it...a lot.  Ammunition is cheap and I have plenty of it and it's fun.  This is key.
> 
> 2)  Reduced likelihood of over penetration...I live in town,  I don't want to shoot my own family or the neighbors with rounds that easily penetrate walls.  Chance are very good that no 22LR bullets will leave the house.
> 
> 3)  Time on target...With a 22LR,  the limited recoil allows multiple on target shots in minimum time.



You gotta go with what you can afford. I bought a basket case H&R 9-22 for $35 literally in a cigar box in pieces that someone had taken apart. I could see immediately that the important stuff was there, Frame/barrel, cylinder, hammer and grips. All it needed was the plate the mainspring rests on and I made one. It's in my toolbox in the workshop for protection against rabid things. It shoots good and intimidates coyotes when they come howling around. They say a .38 special is underpowered but i'd rather have it than a puny .22 against two legged coyotes.


----------



## Missourian

whitehall said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have other pistols available,  but 90% of the time I choose a 22lr 9 shot revolver.
> 
> I know,  it's not sexy,  and it won't take down a water buffalo,  but I can make a pretty good case for my choice.
> 
> 1)  I practice with it...a lot.  Ammunition is cheap and I have plenty of it and it's fun.  This is key.
> 
> 2)  Reduced likelihood of over penetration...I live in town,  I don't want to shoot my own family or the neighbors with rounds that easily penetrate walls.  Chance are very good that no 22LR bullets will leave the house.
> 
> 3)  Time on target...With a 22LR,  the limited recoil allows multiple on target shots in minimum time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta go with what you can afford. I bought a basket case H&R 9-22 for $35 literally in a cigar box in pieces that someone had taken apart. I could see immediately that the important stuff was there, Frame/barrel, cylinder, hammer and grips. All it needed was the plate the mainspring rests on and I made one. It's in my toolbox in the workshop for protection against rabid things. It shoots good and intimidates coyotes when they come howling around. They say a .38 special is underpowered but i'd rather have it than a puny .22 against two legged coyotes.
Click to expand...








The graph is pretty clear on this: .22 caliber firearms are just as  deadly in a gunfight as any other handgun caliber. In fact, it beat the  average (far right). Surprisingly, every caliber that begins with a 4  (.40 S&W, .45, .44 Mag&#8230 performed worse than the .22 caliber  firearms in terms of putting the opponent in the dirt for good.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2012/06/foghorn/ask-foghorn-22l-for-self-defense/​


----------



## whitehall

A gunfight? Who in their right mind would compare a .25 auto with a .45? You can't even punch through a heavy winter coat with a .25.


----------



## Missourian

whitehall said:


> A gunfight? Who in their right mind would compare a .25 auto with a .45? You can't even punch through a heavy winter coat with a .25.



Because lethal force/self defense encounters usually occur at distances of less than 13 feet.

You don't need a hand cannon at that range.


----------



## whitehall

Missourian said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gunfight? Who in their right mind would compare a .25 auto with a .45? You can't even punch through a heavy winter coat with a .25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because lethal force/self defense encounters usually occur at distances of less than 13 feet.
> 
> You don't need a hand cannon at that range.
Click to expand...


Have it your way.


----------



## Ringel05

whitehall said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gunfight? Who in their right mind would compare a .25 auto with a .45? You can't even punch through a heavy winter coat with a .25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because lethal force/self defense encounters usually occur at distances of less than 13 feet.
> 
> You don't need a hand cannon at that range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have it your way.
Click to expand...


I have a standing challenge for any of the hand cannon crowd to stand ten feet downrange while I shoot them center mass with my "ineffective" short 9 rounds or a 22 mag.  For some reason none have taken me up on it.


----------



## whitehall

Ringel05 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because lethal force/self defense encounters usually occur at distances of less than 13 feet.
> 
> You don't need a hand cannon at that range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have it your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a standing challenge for any of the hand cannon crowd to stand ten feet downrange while I shoot them center mass with my "ineffective" short 9 rounds or a 22 mag.  For some reason none have taken me up on it.
Click to expand...


.22 mag is pretty potent. .25 ain't.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missourian said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have other pistols available,  but 90% of the time I choose a 22lr 9 shot revolver.
> 
> I know,  it's not sexy,  and it won't take down a water buffalo,  but I can make a pretty good case for my choice.
> 
> 1)  I practice with it...a lot.  Ammunition is cheap and I have plenty of it and it's fun.  This is key.
> 
> 2)  Reduced likelihood of over penetration...I live in town,  I don't want to shoot my own family or the neighbors with rounds that easily penetrate walls.  Chance are very good that no 22LR bullets will leave the house.
> 
> 3)  Time on target...With a 22LR,  the limited recoil allows multiple on target shots in minimum time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta go with what you can afford. I bought a basket case H&R 9-22 for $35 literally in a cigar box in pieces that someone had taken apart. I could see immediately that the important stuff was there, Frame/barrel, cylinder, hammer and grips. All it needed was the plate the mainspring rests on and I made one. It's in my toolbox in the workshop for protection against rabid things. It shoots good and intimidates coyotes when they come howling around. They say a .38 special is underpowered but i'd rather have it than a puny .22 against two legged coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graph is pretty clear on this: .22 caliber firearms are just as  deadly in a gunfight as any other handgun caliber. In fact, it beat the  average (far right). Surprisingly, every caliber that begins with a 4  (.40 S&W, .45, .44 Mag) performed worse than the .22 caliber  firearms in terms of putting the opponent in the dirt for good.
> 
> Ask Foghorn: Is .22lr The Best for Self Defense? | The Truth About GunsThe Truth About Guns​
Click to expand...


  Thats pretty interesting. Could it be that more people have shotguns and .22s ?
Or did they take an equal sampling of all categories?
  The shotgun doesnt surprise me. But the .22 most definitely does. Which makes me think the chart shows a lot of people own .22s. And of course shotguns.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

A .22 will drop a deer. So yeah they are lethal. Most under rated gun out there.


----------



## eflatminor

HereWeGoAgain said:


> A .22 will drop a deer. So yeah they are lethal. Most under rated gun out there.



A .22-250 or a .223, sure, but a .22lr?  I would NOT try to take a deer with such a round.  True, with the right placement...and a CLOSE shot, a .22lr can kill a large mammal, but if you hit any bone at all, you're going to only injure the animal.  I wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## Missourian

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta go with what you can afford. I bought a basket case H&R 9-22 for $35 literally in a cigar box in pieces that someone had taken apart. I could see immediately that the important stuff was there, Frame/barrel, cylinder, hammer and grips. All it needed was the plate the mainspring rests on and I made one. It's in my toolbox in the workshop for protection against rabid things. It shoots good and intimidates coyotes when they come howling around. They say a .38 special is underpowered but i'd rather have it than a puny .22 against two legged coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graph is pretty clear on this: .22 caliber firearms are just as  deadly in a gunfight as any other handgun caliber. In fact, it beat the  average (far right). Surprisingly, every caliber that begins with a 4  (.40 S&W, .45, .44 Mag) performed worse than the .22 caliber  firearms in terms of putting the opponent in the dirt for good.
> 
> Ask Foghorn: Is .22lr The Best for Self Defense? | The Truth About GunsThe Truth About Guns​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty interesting. Could it be that more people have shotguns and .22s ?
> Or did they take an equal sampling of all categories?
> The shotgun doesnt surprise me. But the .22 most definitely does. Which makes me think the chart shows a lot of people own .22s. And of course shotguns.
Click to expand...



These are percentages... shots vs fatality.  The number of instances is irrelevant.

Here is the raw data...it is fascinating...An Alternate Look at Handgun Stopping Power


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Missourian

eflatminor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A .22 will drop a deer. So yeah they are lethal. Most under rated gun out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A .22-250 or a .223, sure, but a .22lr?  I would NOT try to take a deer with such a round.  True, with the right placement...and a CLOSE shot, a .22lr can kill a large mammal, but if you hit any bone at all, you're going to only injure the animal.  I wouldn't want to do that.
Click to expand...



We were discussing Chris McCandless Alaskan sojourn in another thread.

He,  an inexperienced hunter,  took down a moose with a .22lr.


That said,  I agree it is totally unethical...granting the exception of a survival situation.

-----------------------------


----------



## CMike

whitehall said:


> The Tauris Judge is the most innovative handgun in 150 years. Probably the best all around home defense weapon.



I do not agree.

410 isn't powerful enough to insure penetration.

I think an Ar-15 or a shotgun is a much better weapon.

For versality it's hard to beat a shotgun.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CMike said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tauris Judge is the most innovative handgun in 150 years. Probably the best all around home defense weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree.
> 
> 410 isn't powerful enough to insure penetration.
> 
> I think an Ar-15 or a shotgun is a much better weapon.
> 
> For versality it's hard to beat a shotgun.
Click to expand...


banned in California 

my buddy has one 

it was fun to shoot

we shot buckshot 

it was alright close up 

some problems with spent shells

more of a novelty


----------



## Missourian

CMike said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tauris Judge is the most innovative handgun in 150 years. Probably the best all around home defense weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree.
> 
> 410 isn't powerful enough to insure penetration.
> 
> I think an Ar-15 or a shotgun is a much better weapon.
> 
> *For versality it's hard to beat a shotgun.*
Click to expand...



Check this out Mike ---  All the usual suspects PLUS .223,  7.62 and .308 rifled adapters for 12 gauge shotguns...

The Awesome Adapter for Your 12-Gauge Shotgun That Turns It Into an ?Ultimate Survival Rifle? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## CMike

jon_berzerk said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tauris Judge is the most innovative handgun in 150 years. Probably the best all around home defense weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree.
> 
> 410 isn't powerful enough to insure penetration.
> 
> I think an Ar-15 or a shotgun is a much better weapon.
> 
> For versality it's hard to beat a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> banned in California
> 
> my buddy has one
> 
> it was fun to shoot
> 
> we shot buckshot
> 
> it was alright close up
> 
> some problems with spent shells
> 
> more of a novelty
Click to expand...

You can also shoot slugs for distance.


----------



## dilloduck

Missourian said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tauris Judge is the most innovative handgun in 150 years. Probably the best all around home defense weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree.
> 
> 410 isn't powerful enough to insure penetration.
> 
> I think an Ar-15 or a shotgun is a much better weapon.
> 
> *For versality it's hard to beat a shotgun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out Mike ---  All the usual suspects PLUS .223,  7.62 and .308 rifled adapters for 12 gauge shotguns...
> 
> The Awesome Adapter for Your 12-Gauge Shotgun That Turns It Into an ?Ultimate Survival Rifle? | Video | TheBlaze.com
Click to expand...


damn neat idea...maybe not best for home defense but versatile as hell and considering the ammo situation it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jon_berzerk

CMike said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree.
> 
> 410 isn't powerful enough to insure penetration.
> 
> I think an Ar-15 or a shotgun is a much better weapon.
> 
> For versality it's hard to beat a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banned in California
> 
> my buddy has one
> 
> it was fun to shoot
> 
> we shot buckshot
> 
> it was alright close up
> 
> some problems with spent shells
> 
> more of a novelty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can also shoot slugs for distance.
Click to expand...


we didnt 

but i understand you can


----------



## jon_berzerk

Missourian said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tauris Judge is the most innovative handgun in 150 years. Probably the best all around home defense weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree.
> 
> 410 isn't powerful enough to insure penetration.
> 
> I think an Ar-15 or a shotgun is a much better weapon.
> 
> *For versality it's hard to beat a shotgun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out Mike ---  All the usual suspects PLUS .223,  7.62 and .308 rifled adapters for 12 gauge shotguns...
> 
> The Awesome Adapter for Your 12-Gauge Shotgun That Turns It Into an ?Ultimate Survival Rifle? | Video | TheBlaze.com
Click to expand...


a handy survival addition


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

eflatminor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A .22 will drop a deer. So yeah they are lethal. Most under rated gun out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A .22-250 or a .223, sure, but a .22lr?  I would NOT try to take a deer with such a round.  True, with the right placement...and a CLOSE shot, a .22lr can kill a large mammal, but if you hit any bone at all, you're going to only injure the animal.  I wouldn't want to do that.
Click to expand...


 I've dropped many a deer with a .22.
The key is to keep your shots under fifty yards. And anyone who can shoot worth a shit can hit a quarter at fifty yards,which is more accuracy then you need.
    Aim small,hit small.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graph is pretty clear on this: .22 caliber firearms are just as  deadly in a gunfight as any other handgun caliber. In fact, it beat the  average (far right). Surprisingly, every caliber that begins with a 4  (.40 S&W, .45, .44 Mag) performed worse than the .22 caliber  firearms in terms of putting the opponent in the dirt for good.
> 
> Ask Foghorn: Is .22lr The Best for Self Defense? | The Truth About GunsThe Truth About Guns​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty interesting. Could it be that more people have shotguns and .22s ?
> Or did they take an equal sampling of all categories?
> The shotgun doesnt surprise me. But the .22 most definitely does. Which makes me think the chart shows a lot of people own .22s. And of course shotguns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are percentages... shots vs fatality.  The number of instances is irrelevant.
> 
> Here is the raw data...it is fascinating...An Alternate Look at Handgun Stopping Power
Click to expand...


 Whoops my bad,I should have read the whole article.
Thats a kick ass study,it's book marked.
  Very surprising results over all. And it highlights my comments about how lethal a .22 really is. But I really thought the higher calibers would have had a higher lethality rate.


----------



## CMike

You can theoritacally take out a deer with a stick, but I would still prefer the "right" firearm and caliber to do the job easier.


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A .22 will drop a deer. So yeah they are lethal. Most under rated gun out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A .22-250 or a .223, sure, but a .22lr?  I would NOT try to take a deer with such a round.  True, with the right placement...and a CLOSE shot, a .22lr can kill a large mammal, but if you hit any bone at all, you're going to only injure the animal.  I wouldn't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've dropped many a deer with a .22.
> The key is to keep your shots under fifty yards. And anyone who can shoot worth a shit can hit a quarter at fifty yards,which is more accuracy then you need.
> Aim small,hit small.
Click to expand...


the 22lr is illegal to use for deer out here 

however that is what i use to put down either a cow or pig 

that is heading off to the butcher


----------



## jon_berzerk

CMike said:


> You can theoritacally take out a deer with a stick, but I would still prefer the "right" firearm and caliber to do the job easier.



i have taken out many a deer with a stick but more so

aluminum tubes with a sharp end 

travelling around 300 fps 

--LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> A .22-250 or a .223, sure, but a .22lr?  I would NOT try to take a deer with such a round.  True, with the right placement...and a CLOSE shot, a .22lr can kill a large mammal, but if you hit any bone at all, you're going to only injure the animal.  I wouldn't want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've dropped many a deer with a .22.
> The key is to keep your shots under fifty yards. And anyone who can shoot worth a shit can hit a quarter at fifty yards,which is more accuracy then you need.
> Aim small,hit small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the 22lr is illegal to use for deer out here
> 
> however that is what i use to put down either a cow or pig
> 
> that is heading off to the butcher
Click to expand...


  I haven't done it since I was youngster. And it is illegal in Texas as well.
But as a kid we didnt think twice about it. Hell,I broke a shitload of game laws as a kid,not out of malice or anything,we just never really thought about it. We were just hunting.


----------



## strollingbones

Sallow said:


> 12 gauge shotgun and a big dog are best for home defense. If the barking doesn't dissuade a break in..then the clac clac of the 12 gauge definitely will.
> 
> No need to even shoot.




myself, i prefer a sawed off.....with dble 00...doesnt matter if my hands are shaking or i am flat terrified....i am getting off my shot and i know its gonna knock my ass to the ground...but i always know its stops anything in front of me ....or damn nearly anything in the room.

but the sound of it being racked will stop most in their tracks....


----------



## strollingbones

for daylight shooting i like a 22 rifle....


----------



## martybegan

CMike said:


> You can theoritacally take out a deer with a stick, but I would still prefer the "right" firearm and caliber to do the job easier.



I always thought a deer's mortal enemy was a 2003 mazda being driven on a country road.


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've dropped many a deer with a .22.
> The key is to keep your shots under fifty yards. And anyone who can shoot worth a shit can hit a quarter at fifty yards,which is more accuracy then you need.
> Aim small,hit small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 22lr is illegal to use for deer out here
> 
> however that is what i use to put down either a cow or pig
> 
> that is heading off to the butcher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't done it since I was youngster. And it is illegal in Texas as well.
> But as a kid we didnt think twice about it. Hell,I broke a shitload of game laws as a kid,not out of malice or anything,we just never really thought about it. We were just hunting.
Click to expand...


we had been raised to follow the game laws 

dad pretty much pounded that into our heads


----------



## strollingbones

follow the game laws...in nc they take your weapons on top of it all

and good hunters are good examples of sport


----------



## jon_berzerk

strollingbones said:


> follow the game laws...in nc they take your weapons on top of it all
> 
> and good hunters are good examples of sport



yes they will here too

take your firearms possibly your vehicle 

large fine in certain offences mandatory jail time 

and loss of privilege to hunt for a period of time 1-3 years


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 22lr is illegal to use for deer out here
> 
> however that is what i use to put down either a cow or pig
> 
> that is heading off to the butcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done it since I was youngster. And it is illegal in Texas as well.
> But as a kid we didnt think twice about it. Hell,I broke a shitload of game laws as a kid,not out of malice or anything,we just never really thought about it. We were just hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we had been raised to follow the game laws
> 
> dad pretty much pounded that into our heads
Click to expand...


  We pretty much did what we wanted in the woods. Back in those days game wardens were few and far between. I bet I didnt see my first game warden till I was in my early twenties. And with the Old man traveling due to the NBA schedule he wasnt around a lot of the time to make sure we did what we were supposed to do.
  Once in the woods it was pretty much a free for all. But we did eat everything we shot.


----------



## Survivalist

The type of gun you'd want depends on you, the threats you face and what damage you'd want to do them or anythin  in the "kill zone."

If I were an old feeble person, I'd want a small lightweight handgun.

If I lived where others are downrange I'd want projectiles that stayed in the bad guys or disinigrate in walls.  .223 AR rounds are good for this, and so are buckshot rounds.

If I only want to frighten away or maybe only  wound the intruders, I'd use a .22.

If I lived in hostile area ran by progressive liberals in the DA office and courts, then I would not use anything spectacular-looking.  No military rifles, no high-tech guns, no shotguns with pistol grips---or so on.  Any gun you use in your defense will often be confiscated, never to return.  So anyone wanting to use your expensive, prized guns be warned.

I'm not a big expert on guns, as I only have 12 of them, but if I know my home was going to be attacked by multiple bad guys in a worse case senario, then I'd use an AR rifle with multiple mags and a 9 mm backup


----------

